# SubTank o-rings sets



## Morne (6/5/15)

Hi
Does anyone have stock of these sets?


----------



## huffnpuff (6/5/15)

Vapeking


----------



## Derick (6/5/15)

Which subtank? The original?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/5/15)

We have for the whole series in stock

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Morne (6/5/15)

Derick said:


> Which subtank? The original?


Mini


----------



## Derick (6/5/15)

Morne said:


> Mini


Ok, Vapeking has as stroodle said, and we're getting again next week sometime

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/5/15)

SubTank coloured O-Rings just arrived from Vape King! 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/bumpedy-bump-vape-mail.t250/page-362

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

